# grouse guns



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

Browning Citori Upland Special, 20 ga, Imp/Mod. 

OR

Winchester Model 59 - Fiberglass barrel and designed by a grouse hunter for grouse hunters.....


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I fell for the cynergy feather 20 gauge 26 inch 5 lbs easy to carry, love the modern lines, pmc 8 shot


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

I use my Beretta 686 12 gauge. AA hulls with copper plated 7.5 1.125 ounce lead.

I used to use Franchi Veloce 20 gauge which weighs 5.5 lbs. It is a very pretty gun and easy to carry....but I don't shoot it as well as the 12. Reason for this is the 12 has a better fit. 

Nice thing is that I use the Beretta to hunt pheasants and ducks as well. 

If I could find a lightweight 20 or 28 gauge that fits me as well as my 12 gauge 686....I would give it a try. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Beretta Silverhawk Featherweight 16ga sxs


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

mfs686 said:


> Beretta 686 20 gauge with SK/IC tubes. I hunt just about everything with that gun.


I was able to use this same model for 14 hours of grouse hunting this year and it was set on kill till I fell in a cedar swamp and turned it into tooth picks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

jimmyjette14 said:


> I fell for the cynergy feather 20 gauge 26 inch 5 lbs easy to carry, love the modern lines, pmc 8 shot


jimmyjette,

I have beeen looking at that very gun, is there anything you like or dislike about? Do you have the Inflex system and if so do you any issues with brush getting caught up in the pad?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Remington Sportsman 16-gauge -- really wish I knew more about this gun, my Dad has the Browning A5 Sweet Sixteen from the same time period. 

I did get to shoot a Browning Citori Field 12 gauge one day shooting sporting clays -- that was a mistake because now I want one haha


----------



## dash102576 (Apr 13, 2010)

i have used a benelli montefeltro 20g for the last 12yrs love this gun light, 24inch barrell, and fast.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Uggy 28 Bore (Grade ll) SxS paired with Fiocchi 7 1/2 HV. Sweet gun to carry !


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Browning BSS 20ga 26" ic/mod, i've contemplated putting Briely chokes in it 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mavericarcher (Oct 12, 2010)

For an O/U just get one that points for you. I got lucky and for me that is a stoeger condor 20 ga. I can point it like a part of my body i am at about 65 percent on kill for woodcock this year with it. 

For an Auto i like the Ultralight monefeltro by Benelli its adjustable to anyone and its about as light as it gets and when you shoot it you don't even know its there i have a hard time knowing how many shots i have taken with it with the recoil reduction they have with it :lol:


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

wannabapro said:


> Ithaca SKB 200E SXS (IC/MOD) shooting AA 7-1/2s early, 6s after the leaves are down.
> 
> Pretty sure the gun weighs about five and half lbs. (maybe less). Good luck finding one.


I inherited a 20 ga with 28 in barrel from my grandfather. I also have the 280e with 26 in barrel and English stock from my late uncle. 

They are great guns and I hope to pass them on to my son.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

22 cal from the window of my truck 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ntdessy (Sep 22, 2010)

chewy said:


> 22 cal from the window of my truck
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


awesome..i chuckled out loud...:lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

ntdessy said:


> awesome..i chuckled out loud...:lol:


Don't laugh. I actually saw a guy do that this weekend in the yoop. My son called him a hillbilly. Lol


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> Don't laugh. I actually saw a guy do that this weekend in the yoop. My son called him a hillbilly. Lol


Did you correct him and tell him, "no son that is Mr. Chewy."


----------



## bearman49709 (Jun 1, 2008)

I start with a Ruger Red Label;20ga,26"SK/SK. After the leaves are down I switch to a Savage 430,16ga 28"mod/full with spredder loads.


----------

